# Too much Clinton corruption at one time for the FBI



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

To be able to complete before the fall election. Apparently they are going to focus on the Email scandal, which the DOJ has now admitted is a criminal investigation. That means the public corruption investigation will continue after the fall election. Interesting, especially this....



> "What's happening in the investigation is, I think, the FBI is running into a problem that is too much to investigate," Rep. Darrell Issa, R-Calif., told Fox News host Maria Bartiromo.
> 
> "I believe they are going to have to make a summary finding as to her violation of the national records act, her taking of the documents, and of course a classified portion," said Issa who wielded subpoena power and oversaw an investigative staff while he chaired the Oversight Committee.
> 
> "They're going to have to leave the ... coordinating her activities and President Clinton's activities and Chelsea's activities in the Clinton Foundation, they're probably going to have to leave that until after the election," Issa said.


Issa: Clinton investigation likely to extend beyond election | Washington Examiner


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep. It's hard to investigate thoroughly when everything she has done for 30 years has been illegal! My personal dream come true would be for her to be charged in the email scandal, and it torpedo her election chances. Then, while she is still bitter over the loss of her "coronation", nail her to the wall for corruption through the Clinton Foundation. I want her in prison.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> Yep. It's hard to investigate thoroughly when everything she has done for 30 years has been illegal! My personal dream come true would be for her to be charged in the email scandal, and it torpedo her election chances. Then, while she is still bitter over the loss of her "coronation", nail her to the wall for corruption through the Clinton Foundation. I want her in prison.


Tar and Feather BOTH of them first.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Yep. It's hard to investigate thoroughly when everything she has done for 30 years has been illegal! My personal dream come true would be for her to be charged in the email scandal, and it torpedo her election chances. Then, while she is still bitter over the loss of her "coronation", nail her to the wall for corruption through the Clinton Foundation. I want her in prison.


I like your thoughts and agree. I heard someone predict a little while back that if Clinton is indicated for the emails, she will likely still try to run and try to use the "see how the establishment is trying to stop me" line. I could see her being just arrogant enough to try this. I have also heard that the email investigation should lead to some decision by the end of this month.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Our local shooting range has a member who is a federal prosecutor in the local federal courthouse. He has stated many times....... The FBI will NEVER charge Hillary. Ain't gonna happen! Obama and Loretta Lynch will never allow it.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Our local shooting range has a member who is a federal prosecutor in the local federal courthouse. He has stated many times....... The FBI will NEVER charge Hillary. Ain't gonna happen! Obama and Loretta Lynch will never allow it.


Then our entire Government needs to be erased and started over. There is tons of corruption on both sides. The fact that she is even running for office is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Our local shooting range has a member who is a federal prosecutor in the local federal courthouse. He has stated many times....... The FBI will NEVER charge Hillary. Ain't gonna happen! Obama and Loretta Lynch will never allow it.


Maybe, maybe not. Seems to be taking quite a while for nothing?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I just wish I'd never have to see her ugly face or hear her screechy voice again. If it's prison that's fine but I don't see it happening. Another stroke would work, not a fake one. I don't care just shut the "F" up.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Obama will pardon her before he walks out.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This shouldn't be a single issue investigation. This REEKS of appropriately being a RICO case.

She should fill the prison cell vacated by the now-deceased John Gotti.....for a VERY long time. 

I'd say to allow conjugal visits by Billy, but I'm sure he's not interested, and would be much happier without his wife being able to look over his shoulder.......


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd say watch very carefully who she picks as her VP. My theory may be a little tin foil-ish but I could she Obama and the Dems assuring her she won't be found guilty IF she picks their guy (whoever that may be) as her VP. Then once she's in office find her guilty, remove her from office and their guy is now POTUS without even having to run.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Can she pick Obamazz to be her VP?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Likely they are not even working on her. Buying time then they will announce, no charges nothing she did was crime. They will then beat the drums about how many hours they spent working on it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The FBI will not finish until after Hillary's second term. Then, what difference does it make? The FBI is in on the fix too. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

My my...now folks who were saying she will go to jail will see what this Government truly is and does. No charges for her...ever. Bet on it people.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> This shouldn't be a single issue investigation. This REEKS of appropriately being a RICO case.
> 
> She should fill the prison cell vacated by the now-deceased John Gotti.....for a VERY long time.
> 
> I'd say to allow conjugal visits by Billy, but I'm sure he's not interested, and would be much happier without his wife being able to look over his shoulder.......


There are apparently indeed two investigations going on. The second, less talked about one is her corrupt "charity".


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

RedLion said:


> To be able to complete before the fall election. Apparently they are going to focus on the Email scandal, which the DOJ has now admitted is a criminal investigation. That means the public corruption investigation will continue after the fall election. Interesting, especially this....
> 
> My personal opinion is that they don't know what to do...
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Seems to be taking quite a while for nothing?


Not going to happen. It's called delay, delay, and then delay some more. The American sheeple have very short attention spans.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The DOJ has recently labeled the FBI investigation of Clinton as "a criminal investigation" which is a change all in itself. I have heard the deadline of the end of May for the email investigation, so we hopefully will see soon. I have also heard that Comey and others in the FBI want to go ahead with charges and have threatened that they will go public if charges do not come forth. I could see this dragging out through the rest of the election cycle and being a very clear part of ammo used by Trump and others against Clinton, the DOJ comes forth and indicates no charges at which time some in the FBI could go public that we have a case of govt corruption or not. Comey is a Bush man that held Bush's feet to the fire to charge a Bush person or Comey would resign and go public. Why would there not be potential for Comey to do the same with Obama? Obama being more concerned about his legacy than anything at this time would likely easily let Clinton be charged. There is no love between Obama and Clinton. All speculation of course. I think that the DNC would be happier with Biden or other candidate and the superdelegates makes this a very doable thing.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If anything Clinton would be forced to take a plea deal. I suspect it would be undisclosed terms and all be sealed up nice and tight in the name of national security. 

Like it or not she's the wife of a former POTUS. She will never be an inmate......


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

There will be a deal made, *IF* the FBI is allowed to bring charged. the Obamanation will drop a pardon on her, and the Clinton Foundation will make a series of donation to various"charities" that will pay the Obamanation handsomely for "speeches" or "consulting services".

That way the Obamanation can ride off into the sunset w/ Moosechelle and $50million or more in "retirement" $$$.

That's my $0.02 anyway.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> If anything Clinton would be forced to take a plea deal. I suspect it would be undisclosed terms and all be sealed up nice and tight in the name of national security.
> 
> Like it or not she's the wife of a former POTUS. She will never be an inmate......


I have never anticipated that Clinton would do any time, but could be charged. Even if not charged the ongoing saga of the investigation taken in context of the whole Clinton history will only continue to hurt her through the GE. If the FBI has recommended charges and they are not pursued, it could lead to a leak that leads not only to Clinton's downfall, but Obama's legacy being tarnished worse than it already is.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

She will get a "Get Out Of Jail Free" card, she always has, she has lived her entire life in a near-criminal existence. If she was an outright criminal with her emails, it won't matter.


----------

